#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: سوال در مورد شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر از طریق یک کابل LAN بدون روتر یا سوئیچ یا مودم

## mohsen_jun_2005

*با سلام خدمت همکاران و کارشناسان گرامی
با توجه به موضوع ذکر شده آیا می توان دو کامپیوتر رو بدون وصل کردن به هبچ دستگاه جانبی و تنها با یک کابل LAN با هم شبکه کرد؟ آیا کابل مخصوصی داره؟ کراس یا پچ کر؟ دو سر A یا دو سر B؟ یا یه سر A و یه سر B؟ چه نوع تنظیماتی میخواد؟( فقط از طریق پورت شبکه انجام بشه، نمیخوام از USB  استفاده کنم)
ممنون از لطف شما

*

----------

*mohsen_jun_2*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## brutalfast

بله از کابل کراس استفاده کنید و رنج آی پی مشخصی بدید بهم به راحتی وصل میشوند

----------

*mohsen_jun_2*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## PPP-B

بله توسط کابل شبکه به روش کراس میشه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------

